# Nuther newbie from Texas



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys

I just joined around the first; I'm probably the smallest hay producer here. I'm near Waco and just cut & bale a few acres to feed my miniature donkeys. I'm retired (67 years old), have some old, tired equipment but until the last cutting this year it has served me well. The baler (214WS JD) quit on me the last cutting; then the rains & cold weather came so I lost the last cutting. Figured using 40+ year old equipment I need backups so found a 47 IH with a broken needle & a 46 with a bent needle for parts; traded an extra rake I had for them so trying to make one out of the 2. I'm also hoping to find an old small tedder so I can spread the hay out if I get caught by rain again but they're not common in this area. I look forward to learning from you guys!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard Lew, glad to have you on the site. After making those balers into one I bet you will be able to teach us all thing or two as well.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Downtown

I enjoy bringing old stuff back to life that others have given up on; usually saves a few bux too. Hopefully this will be the case with this one. In fact from the looks of things I may try to find a pair of needles & the U-shaped bracket they mount on; the other one might be able to be brought back to life also. The bracket is bent on the one just far enough that the needles won't center & as I think I said one has a broken needle; other one has a bent one (well I should say had; all parts off now & ready to put the good ones on the 47).

Lew


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome LEW, Allways glad to have more company, Good luck with those balers.
THOMAS


----------

